# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Sechs Monate DHB - Ein Zwischenbericht

## knut.krueger

Hallo,
seit ich die DHB mache, führe ich ein Tagebuch über meine Empfindungen, Beobachtungen und Aktivitäten im Zusammenhang mit der DHB. Schon vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mich entschieden, die wichtigsten Informationen zusammen zu tragen und zu veröffentlichen. Der Beitrag ist doch etwas länger ausgefallen und würde von der Länge besser unter Texte passen.
Da ich es mir aber nicht verkneifen konnte, einige kritische Anmerkungen zu machen, habe ich dann doch diesen Thread eröfnet.

Gruß Knut.



Sechs Monate DHB - Ein Zwischenberichtffice:office" /> 
Mein Bericht hat zwei Schwerpunkte, und zwar einmal auf die äußeren Begleitumstände einer DHB und zum anderen, wie ich zur DHB gekommen bin, was im Nachhinein weniger eine Entscheidungsfindung sondern mehr ein Beschluss war. Die Begleitumstände möchte ich schildern, da hierzu im Forum doch immer wieder Fragen gestellt werden, und ich möchte aufzeigen, dass meiner Erfahrung nach viele der unschöneren Nebenwirkungen- wenigstens bis jetzt- beherrschbar sind. Vorab möchte ich kurz den medizinischen Teil stellen. Mein Befund/Ausgangslage vom 19.6.06 war: T2c NX M0 Gleason Score 3+4=7 (Zweitgutachten brachte üblichen Aufstieg zu Gleason Score 4 + 3 = 7). Im Juli habe ich mich dann für DHB entschieden, und mein Arzt verschrieb je 1x täglich Avodart und Casodex sowie als Monatsspritze Pamolerin. Ich begann die Therapie am 28.7.06, und die erste Spritze erhielt ich am 7.8.06. Auf meinen Wunsch wurde am 27.9.06 auf täglich 3x Casodex umgestellt. Die PSA- und Testosteronentwicklung ist nachstehend aufgeführt:
22.7.06 PSA 10,0 + freies PSA 1,0 + Testosteron 2,6 
8.9.06 PSA 0,65 + freies PSA 0,1 + Testosteron 0,06
9.10.06 PSA 0,15 + freies PSA 0,02 +Testosteron 0,09
8.11.06 PSA 0,09 + freies PSA 0,02 + Testosteron 0,1
9.12.06 PSA 0,02 + freies PSA 0.01 + Testosteron 0,06
12.1.07 PSA 0,02 + freies PSA 0,01 + Testosteron 0,11

*1. Teil*
Mein Weg zur Diagnose war zeitlich recht lang, wie ich bereits in meinem Bericht über PET-Cholin dargelegt habe. Da ich aber schon damit gerechnet hatte, Prostatakrebs zu haben, habe ich mich schon recht früh mit den Therapiemöglichkeiten befasst und im Internet umgesehen und natürlich auch auf den Seiten von KISP und BPS gestöbert und mich im Forum informiert. Prostatektomie habe ich mit all ihren geschilderten Risiken und möglichen Spätfolgen für die Lebensqualität schnell nach hinten in der Therapieauswahl geschoben. Mit der DHB habe ich mich recht schnell angefreundet, und die Schlagwörter und damit verbundenen Risiken wie der Krebs ist systemisch, Mikrometastasen sind nie auszuschließen, Prostatektomie lässt die Mikrometastasen explodieren usw. schienen mir logisch und nachvollziehbar. Der Bericht von Ralf gefiel mir mit seinen Für und Wider- sicherlich mit einer Tendenz zum Für- ebenfalls gut, und er wies ja auch mehrfach auf den empirischen Ansatz der Therapie und des fehlenden Langzeiterfolgsnachweises hin. Der Vortrag von Leibowitz im KISP über die DHB hat mich beeindruckt durch die Resultate/Kompetenz aber wegen des 100 % Erfolges auch wieder skeptisch gemacht. Leider habe ich damals nicht im BPS unter DHB die viel umfangreichere Leibowitz Artikelsammlung gefunden. Hier rückt sich Leibowitz ja schon in die Nähe der Wunderheiler. Dies hätte mich sicherlich skeptisch gemacht, und ich hätte Recherchen gestartet, um zu einer echten Entscheidungsfindung zu kommen. Was möchte ich damit sagen?
Die Darstellung der DHB als mögliche Therapie ist auf den Seiten von KISP und BPS zu positiv. Es gibt grob zwei Kategorien (ohne Hochrisikogruppe) von Betroffenen, und zwar einmal die Gruppe, die so schnell wie möglich das Krebsproblem los haben möchte und immer eine kurative Behandlung wählt, und die zweite Gruppe, die ihre Prostata erhalten möchte und dafür auch bereit ist, mit dem Krebs zu leben. Letztere ist sehr empfänglich für die DHB, und für diese möchte ich anregen, dass schon in baldiger Zukunft auf den offiziellen Seiten von KISP und BPS zur DHB unter Hinweis auf die DNA-Verteilung einige kritische Anmerkungen gemacht werden. Das sind wir den Neubetroffenen, die jeden Tag dazu stoßen und sich objektiv Informationen und Rat holen wollen, schuldig.
Bei mir liegt der Entscheidungsprozess erst etwas mehr als ein halbes Jahr zurück und für mich sind noch alle meine Gedanken, Empfindungen und Gespräche mit meiner Frau zu diesem Thema sehr gegenwärtig, und deshalb empfinde ich heute mit einem etwas erweiterten Wissensstand die Darstellung der DHB zu zielführend. Auf die Erkenntnisse und Möglichkeiten der Bildzytometrie mit DNA-Bestimmung und möglichen Auswirkungen auf die DHB muss meiner Meinung nach offiziell hingewiesen werden wie auch auf die inzwischen bekannt gewordenen Versager. Das gebietet die Verantwortung gegenüber den Hilfe suchenden Neubetroffenen. Es kann nicht richtig sein, diese Erkenntnisse weiter zu verschweigen, nur weil sie vielleicht das eigene Weltbild stören. Die DHB wurde auf ein Podest gehoben, aber ihr gebührt nicht eine privilegierte Stellung und sollte durch die von mir angemahnten Informationen in die Reihe der möglichen Therapieformen ohne Sonderstatus eingegliedert werden.
Dies ist mein subjektives Empfinden beim Thema DHB im KISP/BPS und noch einmal: Ich halte die DHB nicht für Teufelszeug, aber ich kann in der DHB nicht den neuen Platinstandard sehen, wie Leibowitz ihn proklamiert als Ersatz für die kurativen Therapien. Für mich ist die DHB inzwischen eine Therapiemöglichkeit wie viele andere, und jeder kann/muss für sich entscheiden, ob er diese für sich geeignet hält. Dazu gehört aber auch ein objektiver Informationsstand, der neben den Vorteilen auch die inzwischen bekannt gewordenen Risiken aufzeigt.
Mancher wird nun sagen, nicht schon wieder, der Knut mit seiner alten Leier gegen die DHB. Aber mir liegt dies Thema am Herzen, und aus den vorher angeführten Gründen besteht gemäß meiner Überzeugung auch Handlungsbedarf.
Wie den meisten bekannt, führe ich zurzeit die DHB durch und werde diese auch zu Ende führen. Meine Gründe erläutere ich noch später.

*2. Teil Erfahrung/Nebenwirkung mit der DHB*
**
Wie schon eingangs gesagt, habe ich mich schon frühzeitig mit dem Thema PK befasst und im Internet umgesehen. Da ich die DHB als Therapie in die engere Wahl gezogen hatte, habe ich natürlich auch im Forum und hier in den älteren Berichten über Erfahrungen bei der Durchführung gesucht. Da dies Thema in den letzten Jahren schon immer aktuell war, gab es für mich viel zu lesen. Z. T. gab es vehemente Klagen über die Nebenwirkungen, aber auch genügend Berichte über gute Verträglichkeit. Bei der letzten Gruppe mit den Berichten über die gute Verträglichkeit fiel mir eine Gemeinsamkeit auf, nämlich starke sportliche Aktivitäten. Die überwiegende Mehrheit aus dieser Gruppe berichtete, dass sie sehr regelmäßig meistens täglich über 1  2 Stunden Sport machten. 
Nachdem ich Ende Juni das Diagnoseergebnis mit der Bestätigung PK erhielt, habe ich sofort mit regelmäßiger Sportausübung begonnen und mir dies auch innerlich verordnet als meinen wichtigen Beitrag gegen den PK. Ich begann mit dem üblichen Ausdauersport, und zwar war mein Programm an 6 Tagen in der Woche 45 Minuten Jogging und 30 Min. Schwimmen täglich.
Der Beginn meiner DHB war der 28.7.06, und ich habe morgens meine erste Casodex 50mg und Avodart eingenommen und bin anschließend nach Malaga geflogen. Da mein Lebensmittelpunkt Spanien/Andalusien ist, habe ich mich dann dort auch umgesehen, eine Lösung für das Krafttraining, um den Muskelabbau unter DHB entgegen zu wirken, zu finden. Mein ältester Sohn, der gerade auf Urlaub zu der Zeit bei uns war, hatte dann die Idee in der Sportabteilung von Corte Ingles (Spaniens berühmte Kaufhauskette) das Verkaufpersonal nach Fitness-Studios in der näheren Umgebung anzusprechen und im Gespräch ergab sich dann, dass ein junger Verkäufer namens Raul interessiert war, als Personaltrainer zu arbeiten. Da ich ein Fitnessraum im Haus habe, entschieden wir uns, das Krafttraining dort zu machen, und die Ausstattung wurde dann um Hantelbank mit großer, mittlerer und kurzer Hantelstange mit entsprechenden Gewichten ergänzt. Raul ist Amateurbodybilder und erwies sich als Glücksgriff für mich. Mein Krafttrainingsprogramm ist 4x wöchentlich eine Stunde. Raul unterwies mich in der richtigen Haltungs- und Atmungstechnik. Er lernte mir die Wichtigkeit der drei bzw. vier Durchgänge jedes Trainingsschrittes mit den verschiedenen Dehn-, Streck- und Entspannungsübungen in den Pausen für die beanspruchten Muskeln, und dass man mit den Gewichten/Beanspruchung niedrig/vorsichtig beginnt. Anfangs hatte ich erhebliche Probleme mit der linken Oberkörperseite. Ich hatte in meinem Leben noch nie Krafttraining gemacht, und so kam es sehr schnell aufgrund des regelmäßigen Trainings zu Muskelüberbeanspruchungen und diese fast ausschließlich links. Aber es gab kein Trainingsausfall. Raul hatte immer Lösungen bereit. Schmerzte mir zu stark das linke Schultergelenk, dann wurden Übungen, die mehr nur Unter- und Oberarm belasteten, gemacht und waren zu viele Muskeln des Oberkörpers betroffen, dann wurde der Schwerpunkt des Programms auf die Bein- und Bauchmuskeln verlegt. Diese Anfangsschwierigkeiten waren nach 2  3 Monaten vorbei, und ich habe bis heute merklich an Kraft dazu gewonnen und auch sichtbar Muskelmasse aufgebaut, so dass meine Frau scherzhaft meint, ich werde noch Arni überholen. Dazu mache ich noch zweimal in der Woche Ausdauersport wie Jogging oder Radfahren (Hometrainer) über eine Stunde täglich. Falls einmal aus privaten Gründen tagesmäßig ein Training ausfallen muss, dann geht dies immer zu Lasten des Ausdauerteils. Die viermal Krafttraining wöchentlich führe ich immer durch.
Zu Beginn meines Krafttrainingsprogramms habe ich stark an Gewicht verloren, und zwar habe ich innerhalb vier Wochen 5 kg abgebaut. Meine Frau befürchtete schon, dass mein Krebs in das Endstadium tritt, aber Raul meinte nur, mehr essen. Letzteres befolgte ich. Morgens vier anstatt zwei Toast und dazu ein Frühstücksei von eigenen glücklichen Hühnern, mittags größere Portionen mit einem großen Stück Kuchen (selbstgebacken) als Dessert und abends ein Stück Brot mehr. Es war nicht schlecht über einige Wochen nach Herzenslust ohne schlechtes Gewissen essen zu können. Der Umkehrschwung setzte natürlich bald ein, und heute habe ich wieder mein Normgewicht und den Konsum auch etwas zurück gefahren.
Meine Essensgewohnheiten habe ich nicht wesentlich verändert. Es gibt zweimal in der Woche Seefisch Dorade oder Lubina, wobei wir heute darauf achten, dass er frisch gefangen ist und nicht aus Fischzuchtanlagen kommt. Weiter gibt es mittags meistens Kartoffeln aus eigenem Anbau, ab und zu Nudeln oder selbst gemachte Spätzle dazu kleine Portionen Fleisch und sehr oft Geflügel aus eigener Haltung und als Beilage Gemüse und sehr viel Salat, wobei Gemüse und Salat auch wieder überwiegend aus eigenem Anbau sind. Manchmal wird auch gesündigt und richtig deftig gegessen wie Grünkohl (Selbstanbau und Frost in der Tiefkühltruhe) mit Pinkel nach Rendsburger Art wie bei Muttern.
Meine Trinkgewohnheiten habe ich dagegen vollständig geändert. Vor der DHB habe ich mittags und abends je ein, manchmal auch zwei Glas Rotwein getrunken und sonntags nach dem Mittagessen zum Espresso einen guten Brandy, meine Lieblingsmarke 1866 Gran Reserva. Mit Beginn der DHB trinke ich keinen Alkohol mehr, da ich im Forum gelesen hatte, wie oft Probleme mit den Leberwerten unter DHB auftraten und im Extremfall sogar die DHB abgebrochen werden musste. Deshalb habe ich mich entschieden, unter DHB kein Alkohol zu trinken, um jede Art von Zusatzbelastung der Leber zu vermeiden. So ist nun mein Hauptgetränk stilles Wasser.
Bei Nahrungsergänzungen und anderen Zusatzmitteln bin ich bis jetzt zurückhaltend und habe nichts Neues dazu genommen, da ich der Meinung bin, dass mein Körper mit der DHB und den anderen notwendigen Medikamenten genug zu tun hat, dies zu verkraften und zu verarbeiten. So nehme ich weiterhin wie seit 30 Jahren Vitamin E Optovit 500 und Magnesiumtabletten gegen Muskelkrämpfe. Neu hinzugekommen ist eine Tablette täglich Ossofortin forte als Vorbeugung gegen Osteoporose, wobei gemäß meinem Hausarzt in Spanien darauf zu achten ist, die Magnesium- und Kalktabletten 12 Stunden versetzt einzunehmen.
Mit Start der DHB hatte ich gleich mit der ersten Nebenwirkung Durchfall zu tun. Je eine Kapsel Infloran (Lactobacillus) vor den Mahlzeiten eingenommen, hat dies Problem schnell gelöst. Ich habe dies reduziert, und heute ist eine Kapsel vor dem Frühstück ausreichend.
Als nächstes Problem stellte sich Bluthochdruck ein, und hier benötige ich zwei verschiedene Tabletten, und zwar eine morgens und die andere abends, um den Blutdruck auf annehmbare Werte zu halten. Dann hatte ich mit Kopfschmerzen zu tun, nicht jeden Tag aber oft. Diese kündigten sich schon morgens beim Wachwerden an, und zwar hatte ich dann einen Kopfdruck, der sich im Laufe des Morgens soweit aufschaukeln konnte, dass es ohne Schmerztabletten nicht mehr ging. Ich habe die Angewohnheit oder Laster nach dem Mittagessen einige doppelte Espresso zu trinken mit einem kleinen Stück selbst gebackenen Kuchen und Schokolade mit 70% Kakaoanteil- letzteres soll ja auch gesund sein. Dabei fiel mir auf, dass, wenn meine Kopfschmerzen auch nach Einnahme von Schmerztabletten nicht restlos weg waren, dann nach dem Espresso diese wie weggeblasen waren. Das brachte mich auf die Idee, schon morgens eine Tasse starken Bohnenkaffee anstatt meines Caros zu trinken und siehe da, es half. Ich fragte meinen Urologen, und er meinte, Bohnenkaffee ist besser als Schmerztabletten und gleichzeitig helfe ich der 3. Welt und nicht der Pharmaindustrie. Damit war ich zufrieden, und mein Programm gegen Kopfschmerz ist nun morgens mit großer Kopfdusche intensiv Kopf und Nacken zu duschen, womit dann schon ¾ des Kopfdrucks weg ist, und der Rest verschwindet mit einer starken Tasse Bohnenkaffee zum Frühstück. Ich habe seit vielen Wochen keine Schmerztablette mehr gebraucht.
Die Hitzewallungen sind auch gleich aufgetreten, aber diese haben mich nicht sonderlich gestört. Da ich an der Costa de Sol lebe, war ich Schwitzen besonders im Sommer gewohnt. Wenn ich in Deutschland bin, merke ich, dass ich schon bei einfachen Tätigkeiten schnell ins Schwitzen komme, aber ich empfinde es nicht als sehr störend. Nur nachts im Bett kann ich die Bettdecke- auch wenn es sehr kühl ist- nur bis zum Bauch ziehen, da ich sonst neben dem Schwitzen sehr starke Beklemmungen bekomme. Auch dies ist nichts Wichtiges, aber ich wollte es nur mit erwähnen. Nur zur Vollständigkeit: Sex und Libido sind Null.
Alle sonstigen Blutwerte für Leber, Blutbild, Cholesterin usw. werden monatlich kontrolliert und sind OK.
Da ich unter DHB keinen Leidensdruck verspüre, und ich mich auch sonst fit fühle, werden meine Frau und ich eine Mexiko Rundreise Ende Februar machen. Mein Arzt hat mir diese Reise ohne Einschränkungen/Bedenken gestattet. 
DHB bedeutet also nicht automatisch 12 bis 15 Monate Leidenszeit und damit verlorene Zeit. Ich meine, dass mit guter körperlicher Fitness vor Beginn der DHB und diese während der DHB durch entsprechendes Training aufrecht zu halten, viel erreicht werden kann, und die Auswirkungen der Nebenwirkungen dadurch gering oder erträglich gehalten werden können. Ich habe kein Brustwachstum trotz 150 mg Casodex und glaube, dass ich dies dem intensiven Krafttraining zuschreiben kann.
Auch Juerg hat in seinen beiden Berichten auf die Bedeutung der körperlichen Fitness hingewiesen und bei seiner Chemo ausgeführt, dass er die gute Verträglichkeit bei sich auch auf seine gute körperliche Verfassung mit zurückführt. 
Die Botschaft ist also unbedingt bei den Langzeittherapien intensives körperliches Training zu machen, was sicherlich auch die mentale Seite stärkt.

*3. Teil Aktueller Stand*

Am 9. Januar d. Jahres habe ich in Ulm ein PET-Cholin machen lassen, da beim ersten PET-Cholin im April des letzten Jahres neben dem PK auch noch starke Cholinanreicherung in einem 5 cm großen Knoten im Bauchraum, Hühnerei großem Knoten in der rechten Achsel und 3 cm Knoten am Hals festgestellt wurden. Es bestand der Verdacht auf Non Hodgkin Lymphom, und zu Untersuchungszwecken wurde der Knoten rechts axial heraus operiert. Der histologische Befund war negativ, und es konnten auch keine Mikrometastasen vom PK nachgewiesen werden. Als Therapie wurde wait and watch festgelegt mit CT im halbjährlichen Rhythmus. Bis auf weiteres wird dies als PET-Cholin-CT ausgeführt, um zu sehen, ob unter DHB es weiter in den Lymphknoten zu Cholinanreicherung kommt. Das Ergebnis vom 9.1.07 war, dass dieselben Lymphknoten wieder Cholin angereichert und sich in der Größe nicht verändert hatten und keine neuen hinzugekommen waren. Die Entscheidung der Lymphspezialisten aus Ulm, Prof. Döhner und Dr. Bommer, war, wait and watch fortzusetzen. Wenn sich bei der Untersuchung im Juli das Ergebnis vom Januar wiederholt, dann wird endgütig davon ausgegangen, dass das Lymphom nicht vom PK ausgelöst wurde, sondern eine vom PK unabhängige Lymphom Erkrankung vorliegt.
Die DHB bringt mir somit voraussichtlich die Klarheit, dass die Lymphomerkrankung nicht auf PK-Metastasen zurück zu führen ist. Dies ist der Grund, warum ich die DHB zu Ende mache.
Als Therapie gegen meinen PK halte ich die DHB nicht mehr für ausreichend, denn inzwischen habe ich zu viele Versager gesehen, und bei dieser Datenlage sagt mir meine Erfahrung, dass das Establishment wohl Recht behalten wird:

*Prof. Hautmann/Ulm zur DHB:* Wollen sie geheilt werden oder nur Lebensverlängerung?

*Prof. Böcking:* Sie haben eine peritetraploide Verteilung, so dass ich an Ihrer Stelle die DHB abbrechen und eine andere Therapie wie z.B. Afterloading anfangen würde. Die detaillierte Begründung von Prof. Böcking kann dem nachfolgenden Link von Ludwig entnommen werden

http://hometown.aol.de/Ludwig2GER/boecking.PDF

*Prof. Bonkhoff*: Sie sind zu jung. Die DHB wird ihnen nicht reichen. Gemäß meinen Untersuchungen bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass der PK noch in der Kapsel ist. Das Tumorvolumen ist auch nicht sehr groß, so dass sie eine Prostatektomie erwägen sollten.

*Mein betreuender Urologe Dr. Fleischmann/Heidelberg:* Die DHB wird nicht ausreichen, ihren PK unter Kontrolle zu halten. Ich empfehle ihnen baldmöglichst Afterloading oder IMRT zu beginnen. Er hat mir dies auch schon zweimal schriftlich mitgeteilt.

In den Diskussionen wird immer gerne die Aussage von Leibowitz zitiert, der PK muss sofort mit allen verfügbaren Mitteln angegriffen werden.
Um so mehr ich lese, um so mehr ich mich informiere, um so mehr ich anfange zu verstehen, um so mehr wächst in mir der Verdacht, dass die DHB nur Flankenschutz geben kann, und die Hauptattacke mit anderen Therapien geführt werden muss. Deswegen befasse ich mich zurzeit mit den diversen infrage kommenden Therapien und versuche in Kombination mit der DHB für mich ein Optimum zu finden. 
Ratschläge/Meinungen sind sehr willkommen!

----------


## Harro

Hallo Knut,

grundsätzlich neue Empfehlungen kann ich Dir nicht geben, denn Du hast ja auch mir schon zur IMRT geraten. Was ich aber nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum Du das freie PSA bei doch bekanntem Karzinom noch hast messen lassen. Das macht doch gar keinen Sinn, oder?
Ansonsten ein toller sachlicher Bericht, der wirklich zum entspannten Lesen einlädt. Wir sehen uns bestimmt noch einmal wieder, wenn nicht gar noch einmal Ulm. Wer weiß das jetzt schon. Noch eine kronkete Frage in Sachen DNA und peritetraploide Verteilung. Macht es denn jetzt für mich noch Sinn, diese Untersuchung noch machen zu lassen, um genau zu wisssen, ob die IMRT wirklich Erfolg bringt? Du scheinst es ja schon gesagt bekommen zu haben. Wo sollte ich das machen lassen, wenn das mehr Sicherheit zur Folge hätte und wer könnte das Ergebnis beurteilen?

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hutschi,

Du hast natürlich Recht, dass das freie PSA unnütz gemessen und aufgeführt wird. Ich wollte nur an der Meß/Auswertmethode nichts verändern, da dies oft mit einem Sprung im PSA-Wert einher geht, und habe deshalb bisher nicht interveniert. Bei der nächsten Blutabnahme werde ich mit dem Arzt sprechen.
Zu Deiner Frage bezüglich DNA ist es meiner Meinung nach immer von Vorteil, diese vor der Behandlung zu kennen. Du könntest Deine alten Biopsien bei Prof. Böcking untersuchen lassen, aber ich würde eine neue Feinnadelbiopsie machen lassen, da Du davon ausgehen muss, dass sich die DNA-Verteiung Deines Rezidivs ungünstiger entwickelt hat als bei Deinem ursprünglichen PK. Dies ist zumindest die Meinung von Prof. Böcking, wie Du nachlesen kannst, wenn Du den von mir angegebenen Link von Ludwig anwählst.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Reinardo

hallo Knut.
Als (zufriedener) DHBler habe ich Deinen Bericht mit grossem Interesse gelesen. Ich meine allerdings, dass du da ein etwas zu ungünstiges Bild von Leibowitz zeichnest.  Leibowitz wie die meisten Amerikaner, auch der in einem anderen Thread zu Wort kommende Dr.Myers kennen die Studienergebnisse der Zytometriker nicht. Selbst Strum erwähnt zwar die heterogene Beschaffenheit des Krebses, zieht daraus aber nicht die Folgerungen für die Therapie.  Von Leibowitz kennen wir seine Statistik, die uns aber fälschlicherweise suggeriert,  das Krebse aller Agressivitätsgrade unter der DHB diesen günstigen Verlauf nehmen müssten. Dem ist aber nicht so. Leibowitz erlebt und berichtet auch von "Versagern", die er dann mit einem zweiten Zyklus  u n d  Chemotherapie weiterbehandelt. Das macht den Unterschied, aber leider veröffentlicht er über diese Krankheitsverläufe keine Statistik.Und er sagt auch, dass am Ende der DHB  radikale Therapien den Patienten  immer noch offen stehen, unter sogar günstigeren  Bedingungen, da die Krebsgeschwulst sich verkleinert hat. Nach 13 Monaten ist Hormonresistenz noch nicht eingetreten. Das heisst, es gibt noch oder bilden sich wieder peridiploide und peritetraploide Krebszellen, welche das Wachstum der krebsresistenten Komponente bremsen.
Eine einmal begonnene DHB abzubrechen, halte ich deshalb für eine Überreaktion.
Andererseits bin ich auch der Meinung, dass bei höheren Gleason-Graden die DHB nicht  ausreicht, den Krebs langfristig unter Kontrolle zu halten. Das sagen sowohl die Zytometriker als auch die von Dir geschilderten Krankheitsverläufe. Wenn noch im Frühstadium, wird man hier über eine Kombination mit Bestrahlung nicht umhinkommen, wie auch Böcking in seinem Vortrag sagt. Im Spätstadium, wo weder Bestrahlung noch Prostatektomie möglich sind, erscheint mir die Kombination mit einer frühzeitigen Chemotherapie der richtige Weg zu sein.  Die Hormontherapie bis zum Erreichen der Resistenz fortzusetzen, um erst dann mit einer Chemotherapie zu beginnen, scheint nach den Erkenntnissen der Zytometriker für die Betroffenen zu einem fatalen Ende zu führen.

Bei niedrigeren Gleason-Graden hingegen, durch eine DNA-Analyse abgesichert, ist jedoch die DHB eine sehr gute Alternative zu Operation und Bestrahlung mit der ganzen Palette von Nebenwirkungen und Risiken. Wer die Nerven für eine Wait-and-See-strategie nicht hat oder bei Progress oder  Verdacht auf beginnende Mutation  gewinnt mit der DHB wertvolle Lebensjahre mit uneingeschränkter Lebensqualität, praktisch unbegrenzt. Denken wir doch auch einmal an die vielen Männer in den 50-60er Lebensjahren, die Kinder erwachsen, die Schulden abbezahlt, die sich nach vielleicht nicht sehr glücklicher Ehe noch einmal in ihrem Privatleben umorientieren möchten. Die gibt es doch auch, werden hier nie erwähnt. Derer muss man in diesem Forum doch auch mal gedenken, dass sie mit der DHB doch viel besser fahren als mit radikaler Therapie. 
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Reinardo,

nachdem mir meine fast fertig gestellte Antwort durch Stromausfall verloren gegangen ist, schreibe ich diese nun neu im Officemodul mit Speicherabsicherung.
Wie ich sehe, nähern sich unsere Meinung zur DHB immer mehr an. Es war nicht meine Absicht Leibowitz nun besonders zu kritisieren, sondern mein Augenmerk lag mehr auf die unkritische Darstellung der DHB auf den offiziellen Seiten von KISP und BPS. Du schreibst, dass auch Leibowitz Versager kennt, und dann eine 2. DHB mit Chemo einsetzt. Warum die Versager auftreten, wissen wir leider nicht; vielleicht hat Prof. Böcking mit seiner Argumentation Recht. Aber was kommt dann bei den Versagern nach dem zweiten Durchgang mit Chemo? Behält dann Prof. Hautmann Recht mit seiner Meinung zur DHB: Wollen Sie geheilt werden oder nur Lebensverlängerung?
Mein Ziel ist es, dass auf den offiziellen Seiten von KISP und BPS dieser mögliche Konflikt auch gezeigt wird und nicht nur die Schokoladenseite des Erfolges.
Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass die Entscheidung für DHB aufgrund der fehlenden kritischen Informationen zu leicht und schnell erfolgt.
Bezüglich der Hochrisikogruppe stimme ich mit Dir voll überein, dass die DHB immer eine erste Wahl mit darstellt.
Meine Entscheidung im Office zu schreiben war richtig, denn der Strom ist noch viermal ausgefallen, so dass ich mit dem Computer Hochfahren für diese kurze Antwort eine kleine Ewigkeit gebraucht habe. Über Andalusien ist letzte Nacht und heute Morgen ein Orkan hinweg gezogen, so dass wohl die Reparaturarbeiten zurzeit laufen.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Reinardo,
gestern musste ich mich mit meiner Antwort kurz halten aufgrund der Probleme mit dem ständigen Stromausfall. Es war frustrierend, den Computer immer wieder neu zu starten und ein Teil vom Text auch wieder neu zu erstellen. Da heute Abend schon wieder ein Stromausfall war, bleibe ich im Office. Tagsüber bin ich nicht dazu gekommen am PC zu arbeiten, da ich mit den Aufräumarbeiten nach dem Sturm beschäftigt war. Drei Palmen hat der Sturm geknickt. Dies erleben wir in 15 Jahren zum ersten Mal und zeigt, dass wir es schon mit einem Ausnahmesturm zu tun hatten, oder ist es die Ankündigung der nahenden Umweltkatastrophe?
Ich möchte aber noch zu Deinen Ausführungen zur Niedrigrisikogruppe antworten, und zwar meine ich, kann und soll man nicht diese Gruppe einfach pauschal die DHB verordnen. Wenn, wie es immer wieder heißt, ein Drittel der Neubetroffenen aufgrund der diploiden DNA keiner Therapie bedürfen, dann ist die DHB genau so eine Übertherapie wie die kurativen Therapien für diese Gruppe. Wie Du immer wieder erwähnst, bist Du ein Verfechter der DNA und die daraus zu ziehenden Schlüsse. Professor Böcking ist unser DNA-Papst, und wenn wir ihm folgen, dann darf ab peritetraploider DNA keine DHB mehr gemacht werden. Was bleibt dann noch für die DHB?
Es bleibt die Hochrisikogruppe und für die mittlere Risikogruppe die DHB als flankierende Maßnahme und die Hauptattacke mit einer Strahlentherapie führen, wie es auch Dr. Strum befürwortet bzw. dieser Kombination in seinem Buch die besten Überlebungschancen gibt.
Darüber sollten wir nachdenken und gegebenenfalls die DHB-Story neu schreiben.
Gruß Knut.

PS. Eine Frage, lieber Reinardo, hast Du als zufriedener DHBler eine DNA-Bestimmung machen lassen?

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Knut. Nein, ich habe keine DNA-Bestimmung machen lassen, weil ich zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose wie viele andere auch von nichts eine Ahnung hatte. Von den Möglichkeiten der DNA-Bestimmung habe ich erst voriges Jahr mehr zufällig bei einem Besuch der SHG Berlin erfahren.
Noch dümpelt mein PSA-Wert so dahin. Sollte es zu einer Progression kommen, werde ich dies jedoch tun, um zu wissen, ob bzw.  zu welchem Anteil sich hormonresistente Zellen gebildet haben und daran weitere Therapiemassnahmen ausrichten. Mit dem Therapie-Monitoring befasst sich insbes. Al-Abati in seinem Beitrag zum Symposioum, indem er u.a. schreibt: "Ist die Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms erfolgreich, findet sich in der DNS-Zytophotometrie ein signifikanter Abfall des Ploidiegrades von der Aneuploidie in Richtung Diploidie, d.h. eine Linksverschiebung." Das halte ich bei Hormon- und Chemotherapie für einen wesentlich  verlässlicheren Indikator des Therapieerfolges als  lediglich ein festgestellter PSA-Rückgang, der u.U. sogar eine Verschlimmerung des Leidens einläuten kann.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## LudwigS

> Mit dem Therapie-Monitoring befasst sich insbes. Al-Abati in seinem Beitrag zum Symposioum, indem er u.a. schreibt: "Ist die Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms erfolgreich, findet sich in der DNS-Zytophotometrie ein signifikanter Abfall des Ploidiegrades von der Aneuploidie in Richtung Diploidie, d.h. eine Linksverschiebung." Das halte ich bei Hormon- und Chemotherapie für einen wesentlich  verlässlicheren Indikator des Therapieerfolges als  lediglich ein festgestellter PSA-Rückgang, der u.U. sogar eine Verschlimmerung des Leidens einläuten kann.


Erstens, lieber Reinardo, um zytometrisch den Effekt einer wie auch immer gearteten HB nachweisen zu können, bedarf es der Kontrollbiopsie - wer traut sich da schon.

Zweitens steht die Hormonblockade laut Prof. Böcking im Verdacht einer Rechtsverschiebung, die es zu kompensieren gilt.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## HansiB

Hallo miteinander,

ich würde mich trauen und hatte es nach 2 Jahren HB geplant und angekündigt. Doch mein Onko und Uro, der lieber eine Rohrreinigung machen würde, verschreibt bzw. überweist mich nicht zu einer Feinnadelbiopsie. Gerade für mich wäre eine Links- oder Rechtsverschiebung von größtem Interesse. Ich vermute eine Linksverschiebung aber nur für diesen Fall. Es wäre eine Freude die Unker Radikaltherapierer und Chemoempfehler zu Ruhe zu bringen.

Wo kann man das in unserem schwäbischen Raum machen lassen?
Wie ihr wißt ist meine aDNA-Z. x-Ploid, aus mikrigen 3 Stanzen, mehr war damals nicht notwendig um Krebs zu finden.

Interessant wäre eine DNA-Z von unseren mutigen Obertherapierern, die ja auch nur GS (4+4)8 haben, oder gar von den GS (4+5) oder (5+4)9 um einmal festzustellen was ein aggressiver aPK ist und denen immer eine Chemo nach unbrauchbaren lokalen Therapien empfohlen wird.

Gerade jetzt wäre ich in der Stimmung durch die neuen aggressiven Fälle, den Chemoempfehlungen und dem Desinteresse für BioBran und meine HB Entwicklung. Helft mir, packen wir es an.

Gruss Hans

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Ludwig.

Ich habe gestern noch in Deinen super guten Beiträgen von 2003 gelesen, u.a. z.B. Deine Berechnungen im Beitrag vom 4.7.2003, weshalb der Grenzwert von 4 ng/ml eigentlich zu hoch gewählt ist. Leider gerät viel von dem Wissen aus dem ersten Forum in Vergessenheit, und es ist jetzt mühsam, jeden dieser frühen Beiträge durchzulesen. Ich nehme mir, wenn ich Zeit und Lust dazu habe, immer 1 Archivseite vor, mache von allem Wichtigen Notizen, und das dauert dann etwa 1 Stunde.

Deine neueren Beiträge hingegen gefallen mir leider nicht mehr so gut, weil Du die DHB und die Thesen von Leibowitz  so ablehnst und zum  Befürworter radikaler Therapien geworden bist.
Meine Ansicht wiederhole ich gerne noch einmal:  Wer im Unglück der Diagnose: Prostatakrebs  das Glück hat: niedriger Gleason (bis ca. 6), der ist mit der DHB nach Leibowitz besser beraten als mit sog. "kurativen" Therapien, die mit allen möglichen Risiken beladen sind, von Impotenz und Sepsis bei Operation und Spätschäden bei Bestrahlung und trotzdem ungewissem Erfolg. Und das bei Männern im besten Alter (Mitte 55 bis 65),  die den Herbst des Lebens sich noch nach ihren Träumen gestalten wollen, wozu manchmal auch noch die Liebe gehört. 
Natürlich ist, wenn die Velocity des PSA-Wertes dies zulässt, auch das Wait-and-See eine Option, aber da müssen die Nerven mitmachen. Mit der DHB hat man doch erstmal 6, 7, 8 Jahre Ruhe, und dann stehen noch immer alle Optionen offen.
Was nun meinen Fall anbelangt, so nehme ich angesichts des anfänglichen Gleason 2+3 und des bisherigen Verlaufs an, dass ich bei Diagnose eine homogen peridiploide DNA-Verteilung hatte. Eine künftige Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie (nach signifikantem PSA-Anstieg) würde mir zeigen, ob das in etwa noch so ist. Wenn ja, könnte ich mich auf einen zweiten Zyklus DHB einlassen. Wenn nein, würde ich bzgl. weiterer Diagnostik und Behandlung Beratung suchen.
Ich weiss auch nicht, wie Du dazukommst, Prof. Böcking würde die Hormonbehandlung mit einer Rechtsverschiebung gleichsetzen. Das kann er nur bei den höheren Gleason-Graden machen, wo die Hormontherapie die hormonsensiblen (peridiploiden, peritetraploiden) Krebszellen vernichtet, so dass die hormonresistente Komponente des Krebses dominant wird und den Krankheitsverlauf letztendlich entscheidet.
Am 26.2.2007 hält Prof. Böcking bei der SHG Essen einen Vortrag (15.30 bis 17.30 Uhr in der Pflegeschule des Luther-Krankenhauses). Wenn ich es angesichts der Entfernung schaffe, werde ich hinfahren und ganz besonders darauf achten, was er zu dem obigen Thema sagen wird.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Conobar

Hallo Mitbetroffene,
6 Monate nach Beendigung der DHB habe ich heute, am 30.1.07, die Auswertung meiner Blutuntersuchung erfahren:
Testosteron gestiegen auf 208, PSA 0,9 ng/ml, alle übrigen Blutwerte optimal, keine Intontinenz, keine Impotenz, die früheren Schmerzen nach dem G-V sind fast vollständig abgeklungen, Prostatatastbefund unauffällig.
Psychisch bin ich wieder soweit stabil, die Beschwerden der DHB(hauptsächlich toxische Neuropathie) sind fast vollständig abgeklungen.

Über den schnellen Testosteronanstieg bin ich froh, musste ich doch nach der langen Hormontherapie damit rechnen , das die Hoden "kapitulieren".
Der PSA-Anstieg auf 0,9 beunruhigt mich nicht, leider hatte ich nicht an die bevorstehende Blutuntersuchung gedacht und hatte einen Tag vorher G-Verkehr.
Meinen Krankheitsverlauf bitte im Profil nachlesen...
Es geht mir im Moment gesundheitlich sehr gut, hatte durch meine Ernährungsumstellung und Nahrungsmittelergänzung bisher weder unter Grippe , noch unter meiner früher häufig aufgetretenen Bronchitis zu leiden, obwohl ich als Biker auch oft bei schlechtem Winterwetter mit dem Motorrad unterwegs bin...
Ich bin mir bewusst, das ich als Riskopatient,57 Jahre mit A-PSA 27, keine kurative Therapie gewählt habe, aber niemand kann mir die Gewißheit geben, das andere Therapien erfolgversprechender sein würden.
Seit Ende der Therapie betreibe ich wieder etwas Muskelaufbautraining, laufe täglich bei jedem Wetter einige Kilometer.
Ernährungsumstellung , wenig Fleisch, viel Fisch,viel Obst , Rauchen eingestellt, beruflicher Stress eingestellt(zwangsläufig), wenig Alkohol.
Nahrungsergänzungsmittel: Chrysin, Selen, Calcium, Magnesium, Vitamin C,
und natürlich täglich 5 mg Proscar.
Ich hoffe, das ich meine gute Lebensqualität so noch ein paar Jahre halten kann...
Ich wünsche Euch Allen Gesundheit und einen niedrigen PSA-Wert.

Conobar

----------


## Reinardo

hallo Conobar. Über Deinen Bericht war ich sehr erfreut, bestätigt er doch meine Einsicht, dass die von Leibowitz vorhergesagten Krankheitsverläufe zutreffen, sofern die diagnostischen Voraussetzungen stimmen. Mein PSA-Wert dümpelt (unter Proscar) seit einem Jahr um 4,+  . Die ersten Jahre nach Ende der DHB war ich bei jeder Messung sehr nervös, zumal der Wert anfangs schneller stieg und die Urologen mir immer gleich wieder Casodex bzw. die 3-Monatsspritze angeraten haben.
Inzwischen bin ich da - auch aufgrund der Aussagen der Zytometriker -  sehr gelassen geworden. Während der DHB hatte ich Depressionen, leichtes Brustwachstum und natürlich Impotenz, keine Hitzewallungen. Das ist 2 - 3 Monate danach alles weggegangen. Die DHB war für mich die richtige Therapie. Das verdanke ich Bob Leibowitz und Christian Ligensa, der alle Informationen übersetzt und uns engagiert nahegebracht hat.
Weiterhin alles Gute. Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## Harro

Zitat: Conobar: "Testosteron gestiegen auf 208"

Hallo Conobar, was ist das für ein Wert? Nach dem mir bekannten Meßverfahren hat nicht einmal ein Zuchtbulle so einen Testo-Wert.
Ich bin schon froh mit Testo um die 8 nach DHB.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Hutschi,

Conobar sein Testos liegt bestimmt im nmol Bereich aber die Einheiten sollte man halt immer dazu schreiben sonst gibt es Missverständnisse!

Lieben Grüsse Helmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

man Sollte nach Testosteron frei RIA  5,6 - 19,0 pg/ml Referenzwert 

und Testosteron gesamt  2,3 - 6,0 ng/ml  = unser Wert, unterscheiden um vergleichen zu können. Mein Wert lag im Nov. bei 0,34 nl/ml zu hoch.

Gruss Hans

----------


## Conobar

Hallo Hutschi,
ich bin immer wieder erfreut, wenn jemand schlaue Eingebungen zum Besten gibt....
Auch ich habe gelernt, immer die Maßeinheiten abzugeben, nur bin ich leider kein Mediziner und weiß deshalb nicht , in welcher Maßeinheit der Testosteronspiegel gemessen wird. In mehreren verschiedenen Labors gemessen, hatte kein Labor es für nötig gehalten, die Maßeinheit hinter den Wert zu malen.Bin schon froh, das ich meinen Urologen überzeugen konnte, nach 2 Jahren Hormontherapie(!) überhaupt den Testosteronwert ermitteln zu lassen.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das mein Testo.-Spiegel von 0,17 auf 2 gestiegen ist, euren Maßeinheiten nach in nl/ml, also immer noch weit entfernt vom Testosteronspiegel eines Zuchtbullen.

Gruß 
Conobar

----------


## Harro

Hallo Conobar,

daß der Zuchtbulle Anlaß für Deine etwas bissige Bemerkung "schlaue Eingebungen" sein könnte, wäre mir nie in den Sinn gekommen.

Also zur Versöhnung eine kleine Story: Anläßlich eines Festens mit Musik und Tanz beobachtete ein Teilnehmer einen ungwöhnlich gut tanzenden Mann und sagte etwas neidisch "seht nur, wie dieser Zuchtbulle unsere Frauen herumschwenkt". Die kleine Tochter, 3 Jahre alt, bekam das mit. Ein paar Tage später höre ich dieses mir persönlich bekannte Kind eines guten Nachbarn zu einem anderen Nachbarn mit erhobenem Finger ganz stolz sagen "haha, mein Papa ist nämlich Zuchtbulle haha". Nun, Spaß beiseite.

Beim Blick auf meine letzten Laborwerte vom 22.1.2007, vom Labor Dr. Dr. Klein in Kaiserslautern steht also z. B.:
Gesamt-Testosteron i.S. (CLIA) 8.23 µg/l      Referenzbereich 1.66-8.11
Kastraten und Jungen vor der
Pubertät 0.3-1.2                   µ steht für mikro + i.S. für im Serum

PSA . S. (CLIA) 5.11 ng/ml               Referenzwert < 4.0

Also jetzt wissen wirs. Gruß Hutschi

----------


## ruggero1

Lieber Reinardo,
du hast am 30.1.2007 Folgendes geschrieben: "Natürlich ist, wenn die Velocity des PSA-Wertes dies zulässt, auch das Wait-and-See eine Option, aber da müssen die Nerven mitmachen."
Wo kann ich etwas über diese "velocity" nachlesen? Gibt es darüber Untersuchungen?
ruggero

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Ruggiero

Zwar hast Du Dich bei Reinardo erkundigt, doch interessierte mich Deine Frage, und ich kann Dir einige Links zum Thema liefern. Ich hoffe, dass Du die Antworten findest, die Du suchst.

http://www.prostata.de/288+M56212a9e239.html
http://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/inde...vigation=44629
http://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/arzt...rt4,45096.html
http://www.universimed.com/frame.php...e%26id%3D10573

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## Reinardo

hallo Ruggero. Ich glaube, Jürg hat Dir schon erschöpfend geantwortet. 
Wenn Du www.krebsgesellschaft.de wählst und Dich über AUA2006 zur Expertenrunde durchhangelst, kommst Du zur Expertenrunde. Im ersten Teil derselben diskutieren sechs der bekanntesten deutschen Professoren über den low-risk-cancer und die Bedeutung der "Velocity", d.h. der PSA-Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit. In der SHG Berlin werden wir im Juni/Juli das Erlebnis haben, Professor Miller kennenzulernen. 
Zur Bestimmung der Velocity bedsarf es einiger PSA-Messungen. Wir wissen, von welchen Faktoren dieser abhängig ist.
In seinem Beitrag zum Symposium beschreibt Tribukait die Bedeutung der S-Phase-Fraktion, einem Nebenergebnis der DNA-Analyse. Das ist prozentual die sich in Teilung befindlichen Zellen und die Bedeutung derselben für die Prognose.  Das ist m.E. dasselbe, nur benötigt man dafür keine PSA-Messungen und hat das Ergebnis sofort bei der Analyse.
Falls ich das falsch interpretiere, hoffe ich, dass jemand korrigiert.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## ganther

Hallo Knuth,

vielen Dank für Deinen ausführlichen Bericht, hat er mir doch auch einige Denk-Anstöße für eine wirksame Therapie-Auswahl gegeben!

Doch zunächst einiges zum Bericht: Auch ich befinde mich in der DHB, aber erst knapp vor dem 6. Monat. Ich habe keinerlei Beschwerden, lediglich ein übermäßiges Wärmeempfinden während der Nachtruhe, das aber keine Beeinträchtigung darstellt. Hilfreich für mich sind Deine Angaben über Kopfschmerzen, die ich jetzt bei mir auch entsprechend einordnen kann.
Auch ohne zusätzliche sportlichen Aktivitäten halte ich mein Norm-Gewicht und habe bisher keinerlei gesundheitlichen Einschränkungen erfahren. 

Da ich schon einiges hinter mir habe, -OP, IMRT, Vakzinierung, ..u.a.m.-
ist für mich die DHB, so meine ich, eine gute Option. Die Rezidivbildung kann so einmal mehr bekämpft werden.

Meine aktuellen Laborwerte sind leider weniger günstig, -PSA=0,4, Testo=0,23- (s.auch Pk-Historie) erinnern mich einmal mehr an meinen Gleason 4+5 ! 

Anfang März werde ich den Termin von L. Hirnreise, Buch-Autor, wahrnehmen, der einen Vortrag hält über "Chemotherapie heilt den Krebs und die Erde ist eine Scheibe"! 
Ob mir danach noch nach Chemo -eine weitere Option für mich- zumute ist wird sich zeigen!

Damit mir meine weitere Therapie-Enscheidungen leichter fallen, wäre ich für hilfreiche Tipps aus dem Forum sehr dankbar!
Gruß,
ganther

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Ganther,

es freut mich, dass Du unter DHB auch ohne Sport keine gravierenden Nebenwirkungen hast. Bezüglich der Sportkomponente habe ich nur meine Beobachtungen und meine eigenene Erfahrung wieder gegeben. Es ist mir auch klar, dass es Fälle ohne Sport mit geringen Nebenwirkungen und Fälle mit Sport und trotzdem gravierenden Nebenwirkungen gibt und weiterhin geben wird. Aber mir ging es um die Tendenz, und da bin ich überzeugt, dass Sport eine große Hilfe sein kann.
Dein Fall ist gänzlich anders gelagert als meine Überlegung DHB als Ersttherapie durchzuführen, und bei Dir hat die DHB als Hochrisikobetroffener Ihre Berechtigung. Leider verstehe ich von der Materie für Hochrisiko-PK zu wenig und kann und möchte deshalb dazu auch keine Ratschläge geben. Mein Rat ist, dass Du einen eigenen Thread aufmachst und klar Deine Fragen bzw. Überlegungen für die weitere Vorgehensweise definierst, und dann glaube ich, werden auch Antworten und Ratschläge kommen.
Alles Gute un viele Grüße
Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,
Ich möchte diesen älteren Thread von mir nicht wieder nach vorne puschen, da es ja um/über die DHB in der Zwischenzeit genügend Highlights gab. Aber ich möchte ihn, für mich zum Abschluss bringen und vielleicht noch für den einen oder anderen eine interessante Information liefern. Meine Botschaft  in diesem Thread für Langzeittherapien wie die DHB war, unbedingt eine gute körperliche Fitness zu halten als Garant für das eigene Wohlbefinden. Ich hatte ja angekündigt, trotz laufender DHB eine Überseereise durchzuführen. Diese liegt nun schon wieder einige Wochen zurück, und um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen, ich habe die Rundreise in Mexiko/Yukatan ohne jede Einschränkung und ohne jede physische oder psychische Beeinträchtigung absolviert. Rundreisen sind keine Erholungsreisen mit morgens zwischen 6 und 7 Uhr aufstehen, den ganzen Tag unterwegs auf Besichtigungstour und dann teilweise Weiterreisen in den Abendstunden und am anderen Morgen wieder früh aufstehen für den nächsten Besichtigungsmarathon. Entschädigt wurde ich aber durch die wirklich beeindruckenden indianischen Hochkulturen, die hervorragend erhaltenen Funde, die wunderbaren Museen, das Herumgehen und Kraxeln in den weitläufigen Pyramidenanlagen und nicht zu vergessen die spanische Hinterlassenschaft mit ihren Kathedralen und Palästen.
Auf der Reise habe ich weiter täglich mein Casodex, Avodart und eine Tablette gegen Bluthochdruck eingenommen. Mein Krafttraining konnte ich natürlich nicht im gewohnten Umfang durchführen. Aber des öfteren konnte ich eine Stunde vorm Abendessen im hoteleigenen Fitnessraum trainieren oder wenn keiner vorhanden war, dann habe ich dies mit meinen mitgenommenen Utensilien, bestehend aus Latex Band und Hand Grips (geringer Platzbedarf und geringes Gewicht also ideal für die Reise), im Hotelzimmer gemacht. So bin ich dann fast genau auf die halbe Zahl Trainingstage im Vergleich zu den Reisetagen gekommen. Es war eine schöne, interessante und erlebnisreiche Reise, die ich in meiner internen Statistik in der Rubrik nicht zu missende Reisen einordnen würde. Also auch während der DHB kann man zumindest gemäß meinen Erfahrungen sein Leben aktiv im gewohnten Rahmen gestalten, und DHB bedeutet nicht automatisch verlorene Zeit oder Leidenszeit. Daran hat meiner Meinung und Beobachtung nach regelmäßiges körperliches Training in Kraft und Ausdauer einen wesentlichen positiven Einfluss. Natürlich ist bei mir auch nicht alles so wie früher vor der DHB, und hier meine ich nicht nur die sexuelle Komponente, sondern es gibt viele kleine oder größere Veränderungen/Wehwehchen wie sehr trockene, aufspringende Haut (also creme ich täglich, wenn es sein muss zweimal wie meine Frau), Hitzewallungen tagsüber oder nachts (also ziehe ich mich leichter an oder bin nachts nur halb zugedeckt oder habe ein Tuch- fast wie Pavarotti- zum Schweißabwischen dabei) oder Kopfschmerzen (mein sehr gut funktionierendes Mittel morgens eine Tasse starken Kaffee und mittags zwei doppelte Espressos) usw. Ich habe mich darauf eingestellt und diese Wehwehchen akzeptiert und empfinde diese gar nicht mehr als eine wesentliche Beeinträchtigung.
Zusammengefasst meine ich, dass gute körperliche Fitness durch regelmäßige Sportausübung (6x wöchentlich je 1 Stunde), sich mental positiv auf seine Therapie ausrichten und sich mit den kleinen Wehwehchen arrangieren auch das Leben unter DHB lebenswert macht.

Frohe Ostern wünscht (nicht aus dem Berliner Zoo sondern) aus dem schönen, sonnigen Kraichgau Euch
Knut.

----------

